
Angkor Wat's newfound suburbs hold a dark lesson - evo_9
http://www.businessinsider.com/angkor-wat-cambodia-archaeologists-lidar-2016-6?ref=yfp
======
unicornporn
I was unable to find information about the "terrible omen" referenced in the
article headline.

Closest thing:

> In often-fragile ecosystems, reliant on a stable climate, it is now much
> easier to see how environmental change might have contributed to the
> collapse of these ancient civilizations. As a result, many ideas about the
> collapse of ancient societies, such as those promoted by Jared Diamond - who
> emphasizes social, political, and economic factors - may require some
> significant rethinking.

